

Ask HN: Next steps once business concept is verified? - mapster

I could really use some pointers on what my next step should be. A B2B service idea dawned on me from my experience as a consultant. I vetted the idea with ~10 professionals in the field. All of them really like the idea and had a lot of questions and interest. I am not a developer. Do I hire the development out or should I work on finding a co-founder? Honestly, I prefer a partner, but have reservations about approaching someone with an idea, vision, and options/share.
======
digitalengineer
You don't really need a developer just yet. I'd say crystalize your idea to
it's essence and make a one-page website looking like the real deal. See how
much people find you because they're having the problem you're solving. How
much actually sign up? There are one-click services that can help you. Have a
look at <http://launchrock.co/> It's free.

~~~
mapster
Thank you - that is great advice. I guess I should also making waves for the
family/friend investing.

Is there a rule-of-thumb on the number of sign-ups to realistically validate
an idea and move into the development phase?

